# Mate job?



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi guys! I have recently moved to Buxton, NC and hoping to eventually get my captains liscence. Now, I bring minutes of offshore experience to the table, but I will work like a machine. I was hoping for a little information on how to land a job as a mate? I have been in the "guide business" for many years and established a solid reputation in my current field for entertaining guests and keeping everyone safe. Basically, I want to convey this on the docks...

I am here, I am young, I am willing, and I will be great. Hire me.

Any tips? Anyone know a captain or mate I should speak with? Thanks guys!! :fishing:


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

Take a look here, I don't know if it's still available. You may want to join a few of the boating forums, like Hulltruth or fryingpantower.com. If you are going to get your capt. license usehttp://www.seaschool.com/ , they are flat out the best.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

If I had a boat I'd hire ya Mike. You sound like a hard charger. Hope one day I can hire you to take me fishing on your charter boat.  Tight lines.


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

here is what I did and I am thinking about doing again. Go down to the marina (Oregon or Pirates Cove) and ask at the front office if you know of anyone looking for a mate. Then walk the docks and talk to some of the captains and see if anyone is hiring.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Start on a head boat. Its what I have done. Almost NO charter captain will hire a guy without either A) knowing him and fishing experience well already or B) without that person having previous NO mate experience. While the head boat is in a whole different league, its where you need to start. If you are lucky enough to find a charter captain kind enough for a shot, then more power to you, but as someone who does it, a head boat is the place to begin. If you have any more ?s feel free to PM me


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

good point jhmorgan, yeah got to have proven on the water experience, not just what you say. Plus captains take notice who is on the dock before and after the tourist are there. Also, find the local watering hole after you start on the headboat, too.


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice guys! I drove up to Oregon Inlet today to speak with them about getting a job. Nobody was around on the boats, but I talked with some people inside the store. I can tell this is going to be extremely tough, but I'll perservere and find a way, it's my dream! Some of these guys were telling me if you get on a good boat, you can travel all over the Carribean, Mexico, etc. following fish or taking people out. Is this true?! This sounds like one heck of an adventure. I'm not asking for anyones personal figures, but what could a mate just starting out on a headboat make? Is it enough to live on and pay bills? What about mating on a sportfisher? I heard some of those guys can make some fairly good money!


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Yes and yes to thte money question...go talk to the headboat captains..Whats the catch? You work 7 days a week, from sun up to sun down in the summer time. Thats your window for solid fishing and tourism. After that, its sporadic at best....Thats why you work everyday in the summer. Most head boats done have "back up" mates. If you are sick, you have to be there. If you have something important, you have to be there. Is it fun? Absolute blast being on the water all day, but its very taxing on your body and it is afterall still a job...


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

Yes you can travel. I was talking to a guy the other day that spent time in Costa Rica. He has been mating for this guy for 3 years and this past winter they went to Costa Rica for a month. I also echo what morgan said. THERE ARE NO OFF DAYS. you will never be so happy as when you wake up and it is blowing 50+ and no one is going out. You will still work on the boat that day, but not have to deal with anyone that can't figure out how to keep their thumb on the spool, or to fish directly under the boat, not let their line out 200 yards and snagging the wreck. That was a little rant. Those usually come at the end of the season Jeep. 
With all that being said it is an awesome job! On the boat before sunrise and not off until after sunset, 7 days a week. The amount of unique experiences will be immeasurable. You have to crawl before you run. You have to work the head boats before you go after the big boys. Good Luck man.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

try to keep the "clients" from killing each other...hope the a$$holes don't drink to much...and the BIG THING...keep the kids happy and let them know you are watching out for them...they are the future...you will get every type of fisherperson you could imagine...learn your trade...nothing worse than an IDIOT mate...Headboats can be fun or a nightmare...your control the clients, the captain drives the boat...he will blame it on you...Good Luck!!!:fishing:


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Well guys, I'm so pumped right now I can barely contain myself. It is almost the first of March, I have a job here on the island, and I'm 10 minutes from about 5 marinas. I WILL get a job on a boat, and owe a lot of the encouragement to you guys! In the horseback riding business you never speak ill of the animals, never hit them, talk about how crappy the weather is, etc. I will, however, inform people of the risks and dangers of equine activity. Is this the same sorta deal that boats have? My money making attribute has always been my ability to communicate well with the tourist/customers over the years (with the horseback jobs). Are there any unwritten rules for starting out as a mate that I should be aware of? I actually get a thrill of being the "new guy" at times. Thanks for all of your input and support fellas!


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Mate duty*

I'm actually exploring the same thing up here in VB, on a weekend/night basis as I'm fully employed right now. JHmorgan has some really good advice, as does Loop Wing. 

Be prepared to clean up puke and sh*t, along with the regular bait/hook procedures. I think it would be a blast, and the money ain't bad either!!! 

Skunk


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

the big thing to remember is that you are the life guard in a small pool...be nice, but firm(they are in your house)...get people that are standing together that did not come together start to argue, MOVE SOMEONE...you tote their stuff they follow...most of the time, the guys that get the stern know what they are doing...go around and ask ?s...once you have a feel of who needs what and when you know where you need to be...a smart mate knows his trip before the first drop...Idiots cut bait and never have a clue...bait should have been cut long ago...good luck...Its good money for a good mate...sorry to say but I gave a guy a dollar and asked for change...know your captain, your clients, and your trade...it is no way an easy job but it has perks...ENJOY:fishing:


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

Start by paying the cash and enroling yourself in a random drug testing program (required) If you've never ran on an offshore sportfisherman your going to have to work your self up to 12-14 lines in OI or HI you could start with the open boats (near shore or inshore) boats or attempt to get in with the headboat. Also look into the less advertised charters sit down and make love to the phone and call some folks. The biggest thing is your selling yourself and are trying to put yourself to the top of their list away from the everyday joe lookin for a free ride. I started at 11 working on an inshore boat in central fl and went from there so trust me is it is a pain in the A$$ getting in and moving up but after you do it is the best job in the world. where else can you point to the horizon as the sun peaks up and say THIS IS MY OFFICE!! If you wanna know more or have questions gimme a yell

Capt. Mike Beane
Blue Dragon Charters
(757)321-0693


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Guys thank you so much for the ideas and encouragement! When I go to the docks and start talking, people tend to shoot you down and make you believe you should have been conceived and then born on a charter boat to be succesfull. Oh well, I grew up with a family that doesn't fish, never did. I taught myself everything I know, and I know this is my dream job (to captain charter boats) and I will get there. I really hope to make some friends along the way and have some really good times! Capt Beane (Kapoc), forgive my ignorance, but 12-14 lines the amount of lines you have in the water? And you are right about the horizon being your office, I don't see it any better than that. I read a great post awhile ago.. It was about some guy that just chilled, fished, and went to town with his wife to drink beer. He made a little money from the fishing he did, and was happy. A business man came down to this guys village with a Harvard MBA. He tried to convince the guy to fish more, buy another boat, start a fleet, then build his company. Move to California, then New York to command his enterprise. Then when it is worth millions, sell out and retire. Then move to a small fishing village, drink beer, fish a little and go to town with your wife. Haha I know I butchered that story, so someone please post link if you find it. 

But yeah, I'm here, following my dream, and _I can't wait!!!!!_


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

This has been my dream too. And i can totally relate to the people making you feel like you should have been born on a charter boat. Thats what i got from everyone but one old salt who just told me to finish school and get on a headboat. Now all i got to contend with is that school deal lol


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

JeepMike said:


> Guys thank you so much for the ideas and encouragement! When I go to the docks and start talking, people tend to shoot you down and make you believe you should have been conceived and then born on a charter boat to be succesfull. Oh well, I grew up with a family that doesn't fish, never did. I taught myself everything I know, and I know this is my dream job (to captain charter boats) and I will get there. I really hope to make some friends along the way and have some really good times! Capt Beane (Kapoc), forgive my ignorance, but 12-14 lines the amount of lines you have in the water? And you are right about the horizon being your office, I don't see it any better than that. I read a great post awhile ago.. It was about some guy that just chilled, fished, and went to town with his wife to drink beer. He made a little money from the fishing he did, and was happy. A business man came down to this guys village with a Harvard MBA. He tried to convince the guy to fish more, buy another boat, start a fleet, then build his company. Move to California, then New York to command his enterprise. Then when it is worth millions, sell out and retire. Then move to a small fishing village, drink beer, fish a little and go to town with your wife. Haha I know I butchered that story, so someone please post link if you find it.
> 
> But yeah, I'm here, following my dream, and _I can't wait!!!!!_


I'm stoked for you man, just remember that "life is what happens to you while you're busy making other plans". I think John Lennon said that.


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

yah man that many in the water insane huh i run a small charter and offshore still run 9-11 lines and when the tuna go ape on it it gets creative LOL


----------

